# My, what a big butt you have, Breezie!



## TriplePinesFarm (Sep 15, 2007)

Some pics of Breezie @ 5 weeks old. She is gaining a lot of muscle, and her butt is huge-normous! It's amazing how fast she is growing up.
She's also shedding her baby coat. Looking a little bit like a racoon these days, isn't she? She's going to be a big girl, my little Breezie.

**First a pic at one day old. 
And, then some pics from today.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

awww shes beautiful!!!


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

She is a beauty! Will she darken up or stay the color she is now (looks kind of like the coloring of a weimerainer (sp) which I have always loved).


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

What a gorgeous girl!!!


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

gorgeous horse!.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Look at her showing off that big butt! She is gorgeous and so is her mama!!

My sisters horse is due to foal soon. can't wait!


----------



## Alohaimee (Feb 15, 2009)

WOW!! She is beautiful!!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Wow! Baby got back!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

She is gorgeous and love the raccoon look.


----------



## kjarv24 (Nov 7, 2008)

Awww, Absolutely beautiful lol!! I'll agree that is one big butt lol...very cute!


----------



## TriplePinesFarm (Sep 15, 2007)

jealous1 said:


> She is a beauty! Will she darken up or stay the color she is now (looks kind of like the coloring of a weimerainer (sp) which I have always loved).


She will probably darken somewhat around the muzzle, eyes, and legs. But, we expect her body color will stay pretty much what it is now. She's is considered a Grulla (in horse colors).


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

If my bum looked as cute as Breeze's I wouldn't mind. She is growing so fast


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

what a pretty girl!


----------

